# Slammed Audi RS 6 Avant Featured on Klutch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, the fact that the owner may have used 21-inch Mercedes-Benz AMG wheels or slammed the car to swallow up the tops of any rubber may be controversial but we're guessing the overall effect is less so. We've just found shots of this cool and very modified RS 6 Avant photographed by our friend Joachim Naess and featured on Klutch Online. The car hails from France, which is impressive as we hear their modification laws are pretty stringent and likely explains why all listed modifications are essentially visual. Then again, when your driver is an RS 6, we're guessing go-fast(er) mods aren't as necessary.










Check out many more shots after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

